# Wild Treasures - 2008 animal find



## Travis K (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought I would start a thread on what people have caught or photographed in their natural habitats this year.  I know I have a few to post.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 8, 2008)

*I cought one of these on the 5th of July*

Charina bottae - Rubber Boa
http://www.rubberboas.com/Photos/captivecare/hionthumb.html


----------



## arachnocat (Jul 8, 2008)

Awww! I really want one of those. Not fair.  
Nice find though :}


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 8, 2008)

I caught this brown watersnake near the pond behind my house here are a few pics of her and my G/F a lot of people kill them because they are mistaken for being a cottonmouth


----------



## Travis K (Jul 8, 2008)

That is a sweet looking snake, it does LOOK venomous.  Very nice!  I will post pics of my little Rubber boa, it is sooo cute.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 9, 2008)

*my rubber boa pix*

This little girl is Sooo Cute!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 9, 2008)

I caught a Daddy Long Legs camping this weekend...erm.


----------



## What (Jul 9, 2008)

*January:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2174191363/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2224652565/
*February:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2255480947/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2255479421/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2299995520/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2299994994/
*March:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2373158952/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2372323425/
*April:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2391681370/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2404449761/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2424341999/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2424344777/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2429867223/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2430687856/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2430726684/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2430727348/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2440726568/
*May:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2501508634/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2522033463/
*June:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2544250374/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2543461533/
*July:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2629015974/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2629018830/


----------



## arachnocat (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG! That lil rubber boa is adorable!


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 9, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> OMG! That lil rubber boa is adorable!


I agree I want one now


----------



## Travis K (Jul 9, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> I agree I want one now


I guess they are actually very common, just really, really, REALLY, hard to find.

Below is a very good site on Charina Bottae
http://www.natureserve.org/explorer/servlet/NatureServe?searchName=Charina bottae

as well as,
www.rubberboas.com


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 9, 2008)

I would LOVE to have a rubber boa. I would want one of those before any other snake. They are so cute and small!


----------



## crpy (Jul 9, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> I caught a Daddy Long Legs camping this weekend...erm.



Yep, they are smarter than we think, then again I dont know why they go camping when they live out there pppfftt, go figure.


----------



## barabootom (Jul 10, 2008)

*Wisconsin Tree Frog*

Here's a Wisconsin tree frog.  I find 5-6 every year.  







And what's amazing is they survive this.


----------



## indigoeyes (Jul 10, 2008)

barabootom said:


>


I detest snow and cold weather. In fact, I moved to the south to get as far away from that unnatural stuff as I could get. But, I have to say, That is a BEAUTIFUL picture!!!


----------



## mouse (Jul 10, 2008)

Travis K said:


> This little girl is Sooo Cute!


looks kinda like a "blindschleiche", that we could find around my home in germany. exept blindschleichen are gunmetal gray (and they aren't even real snakes, they just look like them. they are some type of legless lizard). i'd want one of those little boas.
are they anywhere for sale maby?


----------



## mouse (Jul 10, 2008)

*found the english nam of blindschleiche*

they call it blind worm or slow worm (it's neither blind nor slow). it's an anguis fragilis. and i think they are so cute. which would be easier to get a rubber boa are a anguis fragilis?


----------



## josh_r (Jul 12, 2008)

rubber boa. ive been trying to get anguis for a long time for a friend of mine... no luck.


----------



## mouse (Jul 13, 2008)

so the boa is easier to get here. oh well, i caught the anguis a few times when i was growing up, right in the back yard (but we always let them go the same day). no need to keep them, they were always found again.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 3, 2008)

Here are some pics of a luna moth I rescued from a cat that was trying to eat it 
I love these things they are so pretty


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 22, 2008)

*Praying mantis*

This little guy Climbed right on my back while I was working in the yard I know these are endangered but I see them all the time


----------



## What (Aug 30, 2008)

Couple more shots from this month:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2785381743/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_subverted/2776729205/


----------



## Shrike (Sep 5, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> This little guy Climbed right on my back while I was working in the yard I know these are endangered but I see them all the time


North American mantids are not endangered. The notion that they are endangered is a persistent myth that is 100% false. Here is a link to the U.S Fish & Wildlife Service Endangered Species Program:

http://www.fws.gov/endangered/ 

Along these same lines, I recently overheard one colleague informing another that killing a praying mantis will land you fifty dollar fine...nope. 

If you know where to look, mantids are actually quite common, which is great, because they are amazing insects.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Sep 5, 2008)

mking said:


> North American mantids are not endangered. The notion that they are endangered is a persistent myth that is 100% false. Here is a link to the U.S Fish & Wildlife Service Endangered Species Program:
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/endangered/
> 
> ...


yea there is a tobacco field behind my house and I am always running into them


----------



## Shrike (Sep 5, 2008)

Every try keeping one?  Mantids are a blast!


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Sep 5, 2008)

No I havent cause I was under the impression that they were illegal to keep cause they were endangered Now that I know they arent I just might


----------

